# Japanese Tackle shops



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I'll be heading to the land of the rising sun tomorrow.
Can anyone recommend some tackle shops in Osaka and Tokyo?
I'm interested in saltwater and a jigging shop would be cool.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

If you want some second hand gear then you should try to find the local Tackle berry. This is a link for them
http://b-net.tackleberry.co.jp/ec/index.cfm
New gear, I go to Kameya
http://translate.google.com.au/tran...=u6RXUK-mMuXXmAX__YGgAw&sqi=2&ved=0CCMQ7gEwAA
Tackle Berry are great for good quality rods at decent prices however I find alot of there reels and lures over priced.
I cant give locatioins in Osaka and Tokyo but I will have a look to try and find some for you.

As promised links to TackleBerry Locations first is tokyo and the second is Osaka
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=e...a=X&ei=8yFbUL2dHsH2mAWg8YC4BQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=e...a=X&ei=8yFbUL2dHsH2mAWg8YC4BQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg
If I cant find some locations for Kameya. Another tackle chain is called "Point"


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Nick I'm staying in Shinjuku those spots look pretty close. I like the look of the lever drag spinning reels. They might be just the thing to put the brakes on a fish heading to the reef.


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Jump on the Yamanote train line and go 2 stops to Harajuku (140Y I think). Walk down the main street to the intersection with the GAP store on the corner, turn left, walking past condomania. You are now walking toward Shibuya, in around 400m there will be a fishing shop on the right side of the road. 2 floors that can take hours to browse through. If you continue walking to shibuya , the tower records store you will pass is a must go, 6 floors of every music type and more listening posts than you could imagine. I often spend half a day in there listening to stuff I never knew existed.
There is also an excellent fishing chain called (in japanese) "Casting" the people at your hotel can help with info on the closest.
The yamanote line also takes you to Akihabara which is electronic/camera heaven, walking from there toward Ueno, among everything else, are a couple of good fishing stores and some awesome outdoor shops, if you walk the road immediately to the left of the train line (virtually underneath it) there are market stalls and the seafood part is very interesting with huge slabs of tuna plus whatever is in season. Then you can jump back on the yamanote line to get back to shinjuku (train is a loop line so does not matter which way you go).
Hope this helps


----------

